# Is there a Sirius Satellite Problem?



## chairmikeadams (Jun 9, 2006)

I have noticed that my Sirius signal has deteriorated in the past week. My rooftop antenna always gives me 3 bars, now I'm lucky to get one (XactXTR1). While driving I have many more "Acquiring signal" minutes than normal. My home antenna and installation has not changed. Is there a satellite problem? Is there a better radio and a better antenna? I am using the Xact-supplied antenna duct-taped to the top of my chimney and a crutchfield antenna extender and it has worked well for a year.

Any help? Thanks?

Mike


----------



## deraz (Sep 25, 2004)

I have not experienced any changes. I use the Strarmate replay and am in Northern VA....


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Me neither. All's fine with my Starmate Replay in my truck and Sportster Replay at home.


----------



## chairmikeadams (Jun 9, 2006)

I have ordered the Terk roof antenna from Amazon and I'll try it. After a year of rain there might be some deterioration to the Xact supplied indoor I am using. I am also in email contact with Sirius about this, and they have asked me many questions. I like them for not using automated, "go to the FAQ" page. I am listening to Symphony Hall on my computer but I can't get the old radio channel, my other favorite. 

But if you believe there is a better radio than me xAct XTR1 I would like your opinions.

Mike


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

If your looking for a new radio, and want a plug and play there's the Streamer, Sportster, Starmate, Sirius One and the semi portable S50. Like I said above I have a Starmate Replay and a Sportster Replay that I will be replacing with a new Sportster 4. Both are great receivers and have the 44 minute buffer, pause and rewind capabilities. Both have the latest chipsets and are a bit smaller then previous receivers. If you use the FM mod, you can choose any freq, not just a select few.


----------



## Tom_P (May 8, 2002)

In almost 3 years with Siruis down here in PR 2 I've replaced two antennas for the same issues. I opened both of them and there was corrosion inside the antenna housing.


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

My car reception has been going in and out alot more in the last few weeks.


----------



## Gcbldr (May 25, 2006)

I've also been having trouble with my Xact Visor, however my S50 & Starmate Replay have been working fine. I think that the lower end Xact radio's are great, but much like a cell phone & Bic lighter's they are to a degree....disposable.


----------

